# VETERANS HELP!!!



## scsim13 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm new to the website and new to smoking. I received a hand me down "bullet" smoker and have been hooked since. So far I've smoked pork butt, chicken and ribs with hickory and apple wood. I'm open to any and all advice/tips/tricks.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 17, 2013)

:welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 50,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 1,000,000 posts describing it! Yea that’s right over 1,000,000!

The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but don’t hesitate to start threads and ask also!

We have an ”Articles” section that is full of great information about smoking to include a lot of recipes and instructionals. Check it out there is a lot to learn in there!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 17, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! 

We love to see pictures of what you are cooking (or what we call q-views here at SMF).  To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.

If you didn't read the "SMF User Guidelines" .....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per TulsaJeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## gary s (Oct 17, 2013)

[h1]*





	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything  ........  *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## daveomak (Oct 17, 2013)

scsim13 said:


> I'm new to the website and new to smoking. I received a hand me down "bullet" smoker and have been hooked since. So far I've smoked pork butt, chicken and ribs with hickory and apple wood. I'm open to any and all advice/tips/tricks.


Are you having some specific problems.....  The search bar, at the top of the page, can be a great help.....   Dave


----------



## gary s (Oct 17, 2013)

Just let everyone know what you want to try next, and I am quite sure you will get plenty of help and opinions.

Gary


----------



## scsim13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Dave and Gary. Not necessarily having problems just learning through trial and error.


----------



## scsim13 (Oct 17, 2013)

When I tried spare ribs, the smoke flavor was great and I think I've got my dry rub down, which I coat 24hrs before and wrap with Saran, but they were not fall off the bone which is what I was hoping for. Had on smoker for about 5 hrs, internal was about 165. Any tips for increasing tenderness?


----------



## scsim13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Want to smoke a turkey. Should I brine? Any good brine recipes? Should I leave on smoker for entire cooking time, or move to oven or grill for partial time? Any advice will help, thanks.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 17, 2013)

scsim13 said:


> When I tried spare ribs, the smoke flavor was great and I think I've got my dry rub down, which I coat 24hrs before and wrap with Saran, but they were not fall off the bone which is what I was hoping for. Had on smoker for about 5 hrs, internal was about 165. Any tips for increasing tenderness?


If they are St Louis Spares try 3-2-1 (3 hrs unwraped, 2 hrs wrapped in foil, 1 hr unwrapped. If baby backs try 2-2-1.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 17, 2013)

scsim13 said:


> Want to smoke a turkey. Should I brine? Any good brine recipes? Should I leave on smoker for entire cooking time, or move to oven or grill for partial time? Any advice will help, thanks.


 if not already "enhanced" I recommend a brine. Search for Alton Brown's Turkey Brine. It's great. I leave mine on the smoker the entire time. 













image.jpg



__ bama bbq
__ Oct 17, 2013


----------



## scsim13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Bama BBQ


----------



## gary s (Oct 17, 2013)

The flavors are up to you, what you and your family like. When I do ribs part of my family like Dry and spicy part like wet and sweet and some like sweet spicy and a little wet. To get your ribs fall off the bone you will need to cook them longer. I did ribs  and brisket last week the ribs I did the 3-2-1 method almost   ..... I did 3-2 and about 30 min. and they were just right. My brisket I smoked for 6 hours, pulled it, wrapped it in butcher paper and back on the smoker for about another 6 hours. Then wrapped it in a couple of old towels and lest rest for an hour ( I like 2 hours) but everyone was wanting to eat. Chickens and Turkeys I do both ways. If I have time I like to brine, makes the meat real juicy and flavorful. Again kind'a depends what flavors you like I usually just go with salt, pepper corns, Tony's, and some Brown sugar. I will usually let my turkeys go overnight, chickens at least 5 or 6 hours or overnight if you have the time. I do a lot of Stand up Chickens (Beer Can Chicken) on the grill. I will usually put them in a brine about mid morning to be ready to put on the grill around 5:00.  Anyway hop this little bit of input helps.

Gary


----------



## scsim13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Once again, thanks!!


----------



## gary s (Oct 17, 2013)

Where  bouts  you from?

Gary


----------



## scsim13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Peoria, IL


----------



## techplus (Oct 17, 2013)

scsim13 said:


> Want to smoke a turkey. Should I brine? Any good brine recipes? Should I leave on smoker for entire cooking time, or move to oven or grill for partial time? Any advice will help, thanks.


Hi, I just did 2 18lb birds for Thanksgiving. I have a very good brine mix and my ideas on what I did, these 2 birds turned out fabulous. Very tender and extremely juicy along with a fantastic flavour.

Give it a try. Paul.


----------



## scsim13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Paul,
I'm new to the forum. Where might I find your brine/ideas?
Thanks

Shane


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 17, 2013)

Here is a very popular poultry brine recipe:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry


----------



## scsim13 (Oct 17, 2013)

My smoker is charcoal, and I've been using natural charcoal and mostly applewood and hickory with the charcoal. Any woods give better flavors than others? Certain charcoals burn hotter/cleaner than others? Another buddy smokes and on occasion tries to get pecan because he swears it gives the best flavors. Any other ideas/preferences or favorites out there I should try?


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 17, 2013)

I like Oak for beef. Apple, cherry, or peach for poultry or pork. Hickory and mesquite are a bit strong for me but lots of folks use them.


----------



## techplus (Oct 17, 2013)

scsim13 said:


> My smoker is charcoal, and I've been using natural charcoal and mostly applewood and hickory with the charcoal. Any woods give better flavors than others? Certain charcoals burn hotter/cleaner than others? Another buddy smokes and on occasion tries to get pecan because he swears it gives the best flavors. Any other ideas/preferences or favorites out there I should try?


I fire mine up with Charcoal put keep it going with Apple Wood for this turkey smoke. I have uploaded photos of my smoker if you want to have a look at it.

Paul.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 17, 2013)

Here is a good list that might give some insight of the character of different woods:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/guide-for-woods-used-to-smoke-food


----------



## gary s (Oct 17, 2013)

The ones you are using a certainly good, I to like pecan, availability is good here, most any of the fruit woods do a good job.

Gary


----------



## scsim13 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have to say I'm extremely impressed with the feedback/knowledge already. THANK YOU ALL. And please keep the info coming. I love it and just after the first couple smokes I've done thought I was getting obsessed, but I feel I'm in the "right" company now.


----------



## scsim13 (Oct 17, 2013)

S2K9K,
Variety is very scarce where I am, basics mesquite hickory apple cherry oak and some pecan chips. I've mostly been using chunks. Any online suppliers I should check out for more exotics?


----------



## techplus (Oct 17, 2013)

scsim13 said:


> Paul,
> I'm new to the forum. Where might I find your brine/ideas?
> Thanks
> 
> Shane


Shane,

I just uploaded my recipe. Worked awesome with lots of flavour. If you can not find it PM me and I will send it to you.

Paul.


----------

